# 3 Mile Bridge Question



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

I like fishing on the bridge for several reasons. The first one is I have a 12 yrs old son gets bored easily. On the bridge, he can go into my car playing games or whatever. However, I never caught any good fish there. When I say good fish like Red/Black, Spanish, Pompono etc. I have only caught Pin fishes and Trouts doing bottom fishing. I saw some guys mention using popping cork and catching some decent fishes. So this is what I'm trying to do this time, and please correct me if I'm wrong. 

1. Popping cork + 6 Ft leader(30Lbs Mono) + #4 Treble hook(or 3/0 Circle hook) using live minnows(or Pin fish) as a bait
2. Popping Cork + 2 Ft wire leader + #12 Treble hook using live shrimp as a bait
those sound OK?

What other kinds of fish I can expect to catch over there(except Spanish and Red)? Are there any Pompono or Flouder? I really enjoy reading posts here and very helpful. Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Youngp said:


> I like fishing on the bridge for several reasons. The first one is I have a 12 yrs old son gets bored easily. On the bridge, he can go into my car playing games or whatever. However, I never caught any good fish there. When I say good fish like Red/Black, Spanish, Pompono etc. I have only caught Pin fishes and Trouts doing bottom fishing. I saw some guys mention using popping cork and catching some decent fishes. So this is what I'm trying to do this time, and please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 1. Popping cork + 6 Ft leader(30Lbs Mono) + #4 Treble hook(or 3/0 Circle hook) using live minnows(or Pin fish) as a bait
> 2. Popping Cork + 2 Ft wire leader + #12 Treble hook using live shrimp as a bait
> ...



Fella out there the other night caught couple of good size black drum bottom fishing using half a blue crab as bait. I might get me some crab one of these days and try that myself. 

You can also catch spade fish out there sometimes.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

dusk or dawn will usually lead to some surface action of lay fish or spanish. keeping a few rods with different setups handy will increase your odds too. one on the bottom will get trout, pins, and Black bass (I caught one) where as a ballooned pinfish could get grabbed by a drum, shark, or big mac. then a lighter casting rod for when something swims by. kids and adults just like reeling in something. so even a lite rod with a sabiki you can put your son to work catching bait.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Live bait is the trick to NOT catch pinfish and other trash fish. Live Bull Minnows preferably caught by yourself with a bait net. With live bait you will have a better chance with Flounder and Redfish.

If you can catch some LY's they are great too but die quickly.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for quick responses. So does my set up look OK? I used only Carolina rig and top-bottom rig before, and all my baits were gone in two seconds. What are Pros and Cons for using Treble hooks or Circle hooks? Which would be better if I use popping cork to try catch Red or Spanish? For the last and least, what is LY's(sorry. totally beginner)?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

LY are thread fin herring,







they get bigger but they are also smaller.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Herring*

Not threadfins. See picture of threadfin.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've always thought they were one in the same. I suppose they all fall under my category of bait.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

If its too little to filet, or too nasty/boney to eat, it's bait.


----------

